# Jeannie Longo Wins at 52!



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Thought I would post this here, since I don't know how many of you frequent the Racing forum.

At 52 years old, Jeannie Longo won her fourth consecutive French woman's TT championship (and 11th of her career), bringing her total national medal count to 58! Pics from Velonews here The old shot is from 1980, and the other is of her winning form this year. Article on Velonews here


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=253496


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

She's amazing!


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

She really is one of the greatest athlete's of all time. Back in the 1980's they had a women's tour de france which she also won going away.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

The picture of her on the podium with the runner ups who look 30 years younger is both hilarious and awe inspiring at the same time


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Have you ever noticed the fear and/or doubt in other riders when they are gonna race against her. I could actually see her winning races into her 60's. This is not the girl next door....... She's an animal!!!


----------

